# Tandem advice



## Softrider (Feb 3, 2004)

I am looking at getting an entry level road tandem, and would like to keep the pricetag down in the $2K range if possible. This bike will be used with my son or wife just for casual riding and the occasional charity ride, so not looking for anything race worthy.

The only bike that I am really considering right now is the Trek T1000, does anyone have experience with these? Any other model suggestions?

I have looked for a used bike, but have really had very little luck.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## wily in pacifica (Sep 4, 2003)

*Cannondale*

For around $2k you can get a new Cannondale road tandem. 

However, one of the best deals around is a used tandem since lots of couples buy a tandem but grow tired of it or it was one persons dream but not the other.

Look on Ebay or Craigs List (to save shipping) or also do a search for "tandem Magazine" as their web site has a classified section.

But for $2k you should be able to get a fantastic used road tandem. Now the only trick is to find one in your size.

If you find one you need to have shipped my suggestion is to do the following,

Make a deal with seller on condition it is inspected by local (to seller) bike shop
contact local bike shop to see if they can inspect tandem
have seller drop off bike at LBS 
LBS inspects bike and calls you about condition
buyer pays LBS for inspection
Buyer pays seller
LBS packs and ships tandem to you.

Use the LBS as an escrow agent. Plus if there is any damage to the bike when you receive it it must have been due to the packing or shipping and both the LBS and shipper have insurance. 

willy in pacifica


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Shopping*

Look at Burley and Cannondale for your price range. The following link has lots of tandem information as well as some ideas on where to find used tandems. It also has a number of dealers that specialize in tandems which can be important if your local bike shop is not familiar with tandems. 

http://www.thetandemlink.com/

If you are anywhere near Iowa consider stopping at the Midwest Tandem Rally. Great place to talk to a dozen different vendors. You can also check out 500 tandems all in one place and see an amazing variety.


----------

